# Antiques Roadshow



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Took two stuffed dogs I had onto the Antiques Roadshow.

"Ooh," said the presenter, "This is a very rare breed, do you have any idea what they'd fetch if they were in good condition?"..

..."Sticks?" I replied.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Simple but affective :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

lol


----------

